

Freerisk.org - Freeing financial data and modeling - cosmohh
http://freerisk.org/

======
espadagroup
Secwatch.com is a competitor. I like freerisk's description of the filings
better though secwatch has way more data.

~~~
lzimm
Hmm, I think the primary thing that freerisk is looking to provide is a
platform to allow people to easily build models and analysis on top of the
financial data, and in turn, do interesting things to snuff out value through
things like leaderboards, etc. Secwatch, on the other hand, just provides
financial data, really.

That said, I think the world kinda needs more stuff like this: I think a big
reason that people (on average) don't reason well about investments and the
markets and all that is that, at large, its just out of reach.

But making it easy to people to plug in and build models, and in turn ranking
the models in a useful way to help people see which ones are actually useful
is a great start to really turning the web into a bit of a "distributed
investment analyst" in the cloud, or something.

Needless to say, it wont be THAT useful without a richer set of data (ie:
ticker prices, blah blah blah), but its something, at least.

------
cosmohh
for more information on the project, watch the talk from ETech ->
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmhAIPGjCps>

------
joubert
There's autocompletion for Berkshire Hathaway; but when I select (say, the
A-class shares), the results text yields and error when I select Go!

------
jakarta
Any reason why the data is only 2 or 3 years?

------
chasingsparks
Nice project. If only OpenTick were still around as well. The combination
would be nice.

------
cosmohh
i guess both, the lack of data and small bugs are due to the fact that it's a
fairly young project. but i really like the ideas behind it, and when they get
the API done, i'm curios what people will start to build on it.

------
Tichy
Doesn't seem to work atm? (No results for "Microsoft")

~~~
cosmohh
Querying "MSFT" works: <http://freerisk.org/viewtables?ticker=MSFT>

------
viggity
If you type the name of a company really fast (not the ticker) and hit enter
before the autocomplete pops up, it will not find any information. Example of
the url you get when you type "Microsoft" really fast
<http://freerisk.org/viewtables?ticker=Microsoft> which doesn't work.

